# About to buy new pads



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

It's time to buy new pads and rotors and this will be the first time replacing them on my '05 GTO. I'm looking for something that will provide a bit of an upgrade from stock as I want to treat my GTO right! It's my DD so I don't need the highest performance but I do like to step on it. From research I hear a lot about Hawk brake pads being good, and to stay away from drilled rotors and stick with slotted. Any suggestions as to what to buy would be appreciated!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Hawk and Ebc have great pads at reasonable price.

I've never had a problem with drilled and slotted rotors. The hold up fine to spirited driving and occasional auto x. Regular track days might be a different story though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drilled sometimes can crack where the holes are. Not a lot of reason for them really other than looks. Slotted are fine. Hawks are nice pads and get the front ones for a Corvette C5, They fit our cars and offer a little larger surface area.


----------



## RValente (Jul 31, 2011)

*Brake pads*

06 GTO, DBA 5000 slotted and drilled front and DBA 4000 slotted rear. I use my GTO primarily for track days and laps. Best upgrade for braking turned out to be my suspension upgrade (Pedders Track II). I really liked the Hawk HPS around town. However, these pads can't be used on the track. Very quickly experienced fade. The brakes were gone by the 3rd lap. 
I started using ATS super blue brake fluid, and switched to Carbotech XP-8 pads. Lots of squeek initially. But after one track day, they are quiet enough to drive around and to the track. And boy what a difference on the track. Much less overheating. No fade. After firm initial bite, Firm linear feel continued throughout the pedals travel. Could not be happier.


----------

